

Congressmen send Zuckerberg letter after UID issue  - chasingsparks
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304410504575560640816473962.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLETopStories

======
bradleyland
I'm pretty tired of Congress jumping on the bandwagon any time they think they
can appear to be on the side of consumers. The Facebook UID issue doesn't
require congressional inquiry. If Facebook broke any laws, let law enforcement
handle it. If Facebook is in breach of contract, let users sue them.

The only provision under which Congress has any reason to be involved would be
the regulation of interstate commerce, but typically this refers to the
ability to enact laws which "regulate" commerce. The Facebook UID situation
seems pretty low priority when compared to all the other shitstorms that are
going on around the globe. Speaking as an American citizen, I can safely say,
"We've got this covered. Go about your business."

------
n72
Groan - reminds me of the PEDs issue in baseball. Perfect grandstanding issue.

